# Westfield Crank Help



## tommydale1950 (Aug 31, 2015)

I bought a Westfield crank and the inside threads are goobered up.Does anyone know the thread size so I can purchase a die and chase the threads ? thanks ..Tom


----------



## Duck (Sep 1, 2015)

tommydale1950 said:


> I bought a Westfield crank and the inside threads are goobered up.Does anyone know the thread size so I can purchase a die and chase the threads ? thanks ..Tom



IIRC it's a pipe thread- You'd be mucho money ahead to just use a little patience and a 3 corner file, on that little bit.


----------

